# Hdmi-cec



## arewhy (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm told the Roamio doesn't support CEC, is that also true for the Bolt?
-RY


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yep.

What CEC functions would you want it to support? Most of the CEC functions are designed for TVs and AV receivers. The only one that I could see being useful to TiVo is maybe automatically putting it in to standby, or waking it up, when the TV is turned on/off.


----------



## arewhy (Dec 29, 2015)

The CEC feature I find most useful is when I power on the device and it automatically powers on the receiver and the TV and selects the correct HDMI input. At least that's how my FireTV and Blu-Ray players work


----------



## Chir (Nov 24, 2010)

I want a Tivo that supports CEC so that my TV won't change to another channel when it turns on. Without CEC, I see the picture for about 10 seconds, then it switches to another input.

All my other devices seem to work fine -- but Tivo doesn't.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

arewhy said:


> The CEC feature I find most useful is when I power on the device and it automatically powers on the receiver and the TV and selects the correct HDMI input. At least that's how my FireTV and Blu-Ray players work


But you don't really "turn on" a TiVo. Most people just leave it on all the time. I guess they could add that for when coming out of standby, but I bet most people don't bother with standby.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Chir said:


> I want a Tivo that supports CEC so that my TV won't change to another channel when it turns on. Without CEC, I see the picture for about 10 seconds, then it switches to another input.
> 
> All my other devices seem to work fine -- but Tivo doesn't.


That sounds like a problem with your TV. Why not just turn CEC off on the TV so it doesn't do that?


----------



## arewhy (Dec 29, 2015)

I hadn't considered the standby thing. Not owning a Tivo yet, will it still record when in standby or does it always have to be on?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It will still record in standby, but there is no button on the remote to put it into standby so it's not real convenient. Although I think one of the recent updates added a feature to have it go into standby automatically after like 4 hours of inactivity. I haven't played with that. But even if you use that the CEC thing would only work if it had been more then 4 hours and the TiVo had fallen asleep.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> But you don't really "turn on" a TiVo. Most people just leave it on all the time. I guess they could add that for when coming out of standby, but I bet most people don't bother with standby.


I have to use standby because the Tivo will start playing some random channel before my soundbar turns off, and it's easier to put the Tivo into standby than to turn the soundbar off.

Also, I have it setup to automatically go into standby at the earliest option.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I might be wrong, but can't CEC be used to control the TV audio volume? If so, then implementing that would allow the Roamio and Bolt RF remotes to control the TV volume through RF rather than reverting back to IR, and then I wouldn't have to keep sticking my hand out from underneath the blanket in the winter time to control the TV volume level.

#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've found the volume feature of CEC to be quite flaky on my equipment. (Samsung TV and Onkyo reciver) I set it up once so the TV volume controlled the receiver volume. It would very easily get out of sync where the TV thought it was much higher then it actually was. It would eventually get to the point where the TV was all the way at 100% and the receiver would barely be audible. The only way to resysnc it would be to turn the volume all the way to 0 and then start back up again.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

CEC works fine with my Onkyo AVR and Vizio P-series TV. It needs for it to be enabled to change the AVR's input when using the TV's streaming media apps, and to revert to what it was before when the app exits. Volume control through CEC works fine as well, the only (slightly) annoying thing being that I get two volume OSDs, one from the AVR and one from the TV. If I weren't so lazy I'd look up how to disable the TV one.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Chir said:


> I want a Tivo that supports CEC so that my TV won't change to another channel when it turns on. Without CEC, I see the picture for about 10 seconds, then it switches to another input.
> 
> All my other devices seem to work fine -- but Tivo doesn't.


I had that problem too. So I moved the TiVo over to the input on the AVR that the TV kept switching it to. That worked well, so now my Samsung TV changes the input on my Onkyo AVR to the TiVo every time I turn it on, which is exactly what I want.


----------



## arewhy (Dec 29, 2015)

Well I'm now a member of the Tivo family I ended up getting a Premiere XL4 that found locally on Craigslist. It doesn't have HDMI-CEC but neither did the TWC DVR that it replaced. A quick update to the Harmony One took care of making sure the TV and AVR are set to the right inputs!!


----------



## jedware (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes. This is a key feature Tivo should have. After I installed my Roku and realized it could adjust to the right input on the TV I realized how every device should have this.

If Roku can do it then Tivo should be able to do it.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Which Roku do you have which has CEC control? My Roku 3 does not. My Fire TV Stick does.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> Which Roku do you have which has CEC control? My Roku 3 does not. My Fire TV Stick does.


My Roku 4 has some kind of communication which should BE HDMI-CEC. It will show up in the list of devices, and when I turn it on things will switch to that input.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> My Roku 4 has some kind of communication which should BE HDMI-CEC. It will show up in the list of devices, and when I turn it on things will switch to that input.


The 4 can be turned off?

Or do you mean when you wake it up. My fire stick works that way.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> The 4 can be turned off?
> 
> Or do you mean when you wake it up. My fire stick works that way.


I have mine set to turn off after so much inactivity. It's not the normal standby where everything is ready once you hit a button. It has to boot up. But it might be quicker than a cold boot. Since it has a fan and I don't use it very often, I didn't want it running all the time. Even though the fan in mine is quiet, I didn't want to take any chances after reading about issues people had with the Roku 4.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I have mine set to turn off after so much inactivity. It's not the normal standby where everything is ready once you hit a button. It has to boot up. But it might be quicker than a cold boot. Since it has a fan and I don't use it very often, I didn't want it running all the time. Even though the fan in mine is quiet, I didn't want to take any chances after reading about issues people had with the Roku 4.


Didn't know it could do that. That's a good move for Roku.


----------

